# lexxy's puppies



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

here are some photos of lexxy's puppies now 4 1/2 weeks old


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

lexxygsd said:


> here are some photos of lexxy's puppies now 4 1/2 weeks old


There gorg mate very sweet lovely pics.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

they are lovely


----------



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

what breed are they,soooo cute ,x


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

aww lovely pups


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are so sweet lovely and chunky


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are Cute, they look so cuddly


----------



## lexxygsd (Jan 1, 2009)

hi there there german shepherds weve only got 2 left now the others are sold now not long till there new owners are picking them up , im really going to miss them


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*beautiful puppies, but i'm drawn to the little white one.*


----------



## loverpup (Feb 20, 2009)

lexxygsd said:


> here are some photos of lexxy's puppies now 4 1/2 weeks old


those are just lovley:blushing::001_tt1:
sweet little things


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful puppies, I want one.


----------

